# SBC Wood Report from 6-23-2015 Run



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks John, sounds like a lot of wood problems in there! I was looking at it from Walker Ranch last week (a little more water) and the level looked kind of nice.


----------



## jlsmtnman (Jun 15, 2004)

Kevin, we definitely enjoyed the run. Flow was about 330 for us. 260 below dam. The good news is most of the bigger rapids, and two of the three big drops were all clean. Wood is mostly in the between stuff. One in our crew, cleaned up moist slot, and broken bridge, and there is no wood in either. Looks like it's starting to drop out, so I'm hoping to get on one last time, before it's gone, or requires gross release.


----------

